# Moved up to a 90 ..need help



## yhyh (Oct 14, 2009)

I just purchased a 90 drilled tank, skimmer with a pump and tank below. This is new because my system has the hang on skimmer. any ideas where I can go to see the normal configuration? The hole is in the top left side witha white basket (prob keeps the fish from leaving lol.) Any ideas or help is appreciated


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What are you asking? What the configuration is for a sump? How to plumb the new tank and sump?

if you're looking for a lot more SW info, I'd maybe suggest looking over at reefcentral or something to get set up ideas.


----------

